# Boymaxxing is the answer for those who are 5'10 to 6'1 with good face



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 12, 2019)

Been thinking about this. Here is a link of guys that JBs find attractive: https://weheartit.com/charlinedbs/c...-guys-like-really-hot?page=6&before=306393228 

Most of these guys honestly don't look taller than 6 or 6'1. I would go as far as saying that for many of them, being taller than 6'4 would actually be overkill for the boyish vibe they have going and TAKE AWAY from their overall boyish charm and harmony (In before I get called for coping, my ideal height is still ~6'5, just making a point that there is another niche for guys 5'10 - 6'1 with pretty boy face to pursue that is less dominant but equally appealing to JBs).


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 12, 2019)

can I boy max under 5'10?


Spoiler



i already know


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

Common themes:

NW 1 or 0

Thick hair

Brown hair

neutral-positive canthal tilt

Thick lips, upper lip slightly thicker or equal

Near 90 degree gonial angle (edit: more like 125 degree)

NO ACNE


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> can I boy max under 5'10?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



we talkin 5'9 or 5'5?

https://www.celebheights.com/s/Cole-Sprouse-49437.html this motherfucker is one of the most JB lusted guys in the world and he's 5'10ish. 5'9 is honestly passable with god tier face


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 12, 2019)

Having sex with middle schoolers is a legit way to ascend if you look feminine and 6psl.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> 
> NW 1 or 0
> 
> ...


Too bad you have none of those besides the acne


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 12, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Too bad you have none of those besides the acne



brutal


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 12, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> we talkin 5'9 or 5'5?
> 
> https://www.celebheights.com/s/Cole-Sprouse-49437.html this motherfucker is one of the most JB lusted guys in the world and he's 5'10ish. 5'9 is honestly passable with god tier face


I wish i was human


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> 
> NW 1 or 0
> 
> ...


The gonials are almost all higher. Closer to the 120 range. 110 to 130 is probably ideal. Chico himself, the king of harmony, is more like 125. You want a forward sloping ramus, which obviously raises the angle, and a relatively horizontal mandibular plane.

But yeah. These guys have good features with no failos. That's what matters. Some good features and no failos + harmony = 7 PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello Zesto


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 12, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> Been thinking about this. Here is a link of guys that JBs find attractive: https://weheartit.com/charlinedbs/c...-guys-like-really-hot?page=6&before=306393228
> 
> Most of these guys honestly don't look taller than 6 or 6'1. I would go as far as saying that for many of them, being taller than 6'4 would actually be overkill for the boyish vibe they have going and TAKE AWAY from their overall boyish charm and harmony (In before I get called for coping, my ideal height is still ~6'5, just making a point that there is another niche for guys 5'10 - 6'1 with pretty boy face to pursue that is less dominant but equally appealing to JBs).


Most of the guys on that link are 5'8-5'10 btw (kit harrington, probably 1D members, zac efron, etc)


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 12, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Hello Zesto


?


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 12, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> ?



There was a guy named Zesto on incels, All he would post about was boymaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> 
> NW 1 or 0
> 
> ...


Low gonial angle is not ideal, ideal is between 115-128, but other than that I agree with everything else.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> The gonials are almost all higher. Closer to the 120 range. 110 to 130 is probably ideal. Chico himself, the king of harmony, is more like 125. You want a forward sloping ramus, which obviously raises the angle, and a relatively horizontal mandibular plane.
> 
> But yeah. These guys have good features with no failos. That's what matters. Some good features and no failos + harmony = 7 PSL.


My failo is acne and underweight. My hair and small skull are mini-failos


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> My failo is acne and underweight. My hair and small skull are mini-failos


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> My failo is acne and underweight. My hair and small skull are mini-failos


Narrow mouth is another failo imo. Hair can be improved, as can acne. Lifting is slow but will fix your weight problem. The narrow mouth is harder to solve.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Narrow mouth is another failo imo. Hair can be improved, as can acne. Lifting is slow but will fix your weight problem. The narrow mouth is harder to solve.


His spine might break in two if he tries to lift a 2kg dumbbell tbh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 12, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> His spine might break in two if he tries to lift a 2kg dumbbell tbh


Time to gluemax


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Time to gluemax


JFL if youre having surgery for scoliosis instead of eating glue


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 12, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> JFL if youre having surgery for scoliosis instead of eating glue


Glues me


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Glues me


Sticks me


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 12, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Sticks me


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 12, 2019)

lol why does fatman get so much hate. is he that much of an attentionwhore?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 40008


Glue deposited on his hips sadly



hooked_on_tonics said:


> lol why does fatman get so much hate. is he that much of an attentionwhore?


He has an @Extra Chromosome


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> His spine might break in two if he tries to lift a 2kg dumbbell tbh





Alarico8 said:


> Narrow mouth is another failo imo. Hair can be improved, as can acne. Lifting is slow but will fix your weight problem. The narrow mouth is harder to solve.


I’m doing lip exercises along with mewing to try to hypertrophy the upper lip and atrophy the bottom one.

I’m also trying to stretch my mouth so let’s see how that goes.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I’m doing lip exercises along with mewing to try to hypertrophy the upper lip and atrophy the bottom one.
> 
> I’m also trying to stretch my mouth so let’s see how that goes.


Sounds basement level but good luck bro keep me updated.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I’m doing lip exercises along with mewing to try to hypertrophy the upper lip and atrophy the bottom one.
> 
> I’m also trying to stretch my mouth so let’s see how that goes.


Unless you're stretching it with this its cope


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Too bad you have none of those besides the acne


Holy shit i legit have everything there besides thick lips dumb nigger


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Holy shit i legit have everything there besides thick lips dumb nigger


The cat in your pfp mogs you to the grave


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Sounds basement level but good luck bro keep me updated.


I will








Baseline


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I will
> 
> View attachment 40013
> View attachment 40014
> ...


Good baseline


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I’m doing lip exercises along with mewing to try to hypertrophy the upper lip and atrophy the bottom one.
> 
> I’m also trying to stretch my mouth so let’s see how that goes.


lmao gl


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 12, 2019)

^yeah I'm afraid that is straight cope


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> we talkin 5'9 or 5'5?
> 
> https://www.celebheights.com/s/Cole-Sprouse-49437.html this motherfucker is one of the most JB lusted guys in the world and he's 5'10ish. 5'9 is honestly passable with god tier face


Man 5'10 1/2 isn't "5'10ish" and he's taller than 70% of men. That's my height and I ONLY ever get called tall in 1.5inch soles. NEVER get called short.


----------



## Madness (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> 
> NW 1 or 0
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Man 5'10 1/2 isn't "5'10ish" and he's taller than 70% of men. That's my height and I ONLY ever get called tall in 1.5inch soles. NEVER get called short.


Jfl get your back fixed chad


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Man 5'10 1/2 isn't "5'10ish" and he's taller than 70% of men. That's my height and I ONLY ever get called tall in 1.5inch soles. NEVER get called short.


literally 1.2cm difference


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Jfl get your back fixed chad


It's truly over for me because of my back. It's essentially unbendable from lower lumber to the base of my neck. I would like to call my doctor a jew but it did hurt having severe scoliosis before and I practically begged him to straighten it so I can't blame him. I definitely had more energy and postitive vibes when I had a spine that could bend though. I feel like I'm on slits rn. I can say I'm in a much better position now than when I had the rods in though.

The weird thing is, I've talked to other people that had this surgery, even with a similar size as mine and they say they're fine. I think it's because I'm underweight and a weakcel. I'm going to start building my support muscles up (glutes, quads, abs, back muscles,) and see what that does.

Go ahead and bend your spine right now for me and take pride in what you have.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Go ahead and bend your spine right now for me and take pride in what you have.


Dont ever command me to be grateful. Not only do i have pain but i'm also 4 foot tall. Is there nothing that can be done for your back?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Dont ever command me to be grateful. Not only do i have pain but i'm also 4 foot tall. Is there nothing that can be done for your back?


Be grateful you can bend your spine retard. Stop trying to redpill man it doesn't work over text  I would take being 4 inches shorter for a spine that can bend.

And no, there is nothing that can be done for my back, besides muscle building like I said before, or maybe wearing a brace.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Be grateful you can bend your spine retard. Stop trying to redpill man it doesn't work over text  I would take being 4 inches shorter for a spine that can bend.
> 
> And no, there is nothing that can be done for my back, besides muscle building like I said before, or maybe wearing a brace.


was spine growth stunted?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> was spine growth stunted?


Yes I dont like talking about it

I know it can be lengthened through osteotomies to undo the fusion and replace the dead discs with discs that are slightly taller, like 0.25 cm -0.5 cm taller. Done at all 13 levels, perhaps over multiple surgies, I could end up being 2-2.5 inches taller max which would probably be near my normal adult height, at 6'2-6'4 considering my dad is 6'3.5. Then they would refuse the spine. Disc function isn't a problem because my spine is more like one long bone anyway, so the discs are dead and flattened and not used. They could just use a piece of metal instead of an artificial disc. Spinal cord being damaged is a meme and rarely actually happens.

But the chances of getting a doctor to do that are slim to none. I haven't discussed it with any of them because I'm embarrassed quite frankly. But you can see all sorts of people ending up with half inch longer spines due to artificial disc surgery at multiple levels.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Yes I dont like talking about it
> 
> I know it can be lengthened through osteotomies to undo the fusion and replace the dead discs with discs that are slightly taller, like 0.25 cm -0.5 cm taller. Done at all 13 levels, perhaps over multiple surgies, I could end up being 2-2.5 inches taller max which would probably be near my normal adult height, at 6'2-6'4 considering my dad is 6'3.5. Then they would refuse the spine. Disc function isn't a problem because my spine is more like one long bone anyway, so the discs are dead and flattened and not used. They could just use a piece of metal instead of an artificial disc. Spinal cord being damaged is a meme and rarely actually happens.
> 
> But the chances of getting a doctor to do that are slim to none. I haven't discussed it with any of them because I'm embarrassed quite frankly. But you can see all sorts of people ending up with half inch longer spines due to artificial disc surgery at multiple levels.


so the bones are fully grown its just the discs that are fucked?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> so the bones are fully grown its just the discs that are fucked?


The bones of the spine will grow horizontally but not vertically. Putting taller discs in will emulate them growing vertically.





Hardcore shit but you'd be surprised what our body can endure.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Near 90 degree gonial angle (edit: more like 125 degree)


more like 130 deg


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 12, 2019)

Why is the word hypertrophy and wolffs law thrown around so fucking much?


----------



## FrothySolutions (Apr 12, 2019)

Why can't you boymax if you're 5 foot 5? I thought the shorter the better when it comes to looking like a boy.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 12, 2019)

FrothySolutions said:


> Why can't you boymax if you're 5 foot 5? I thought the shorter the better when it comes to looking like a boy.


Boy=17 yo not 12 yo


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Man 5'10 1/2 isn't "5'10ish" and he's taller than 70% of men. That's my height and I ONLY ever get called tall in 1.5inch soles. NEVER get called short.


You have to be like 5'6 irl to get called short imo.


----------



## Heirio (Apr 12, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Hello Zesto


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> You have to be like 5'6 irl to get called short imo.


I was called jit at 5'7


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I was called jit at 5'7


I'm 5'8 and I've never been called short. But I have heard jokes made about guys who are 5'6 or less.


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> light brown hair



FTFY


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 13, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> FTFY


I said brown hair because there’s people with light and dark brown on there.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I will
> 
> View attachment 40013
> View attachment 40014
> ...


Nice squinting cuck, how about you show people what your eye area actually looks like, and dont take a picture from above so you can fraud how your jaw and chin look


----------



## Wool (Apr 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I’m doing lip exercises along with mewing to try to hypertrophy the upper lip and atrophy the bottom one.
> 
> I’m also trying to stretch my mouth so let’s see how that goes.


mewing and applying lip balm regularly, aswell as not putting your upper lip in a retarded position has improved mine a lot


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 13, 2019)

Boymaxxing = forced meme by @Zesto


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 13, 2019)

ive never seen a case of "boymaxxing". its cringy and very incelish. "boymaxxed people" are boymaxxed due to genetics, skin, hair, coloring etc.. has only a little to do with "looksmaxing"

as far as im concerned boymaxxing is one of biggest galactical copes of incelsphere


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 13, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Nice squinting cuck, how about you show people what your eye area actually looks like, and dont take a picture from above so you can fraud how your jaw and chin look








Mad because I have more forward growth than you. This is my normal clenched jaw position.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 40173
> 
> Mad because I have more forward growth than you. This is my normal clenched jaw position.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> 
> NW 1 or 0
> 
> ...


Pretty much me.


----------



## xz90 (Apr 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> 
> NW 1 or 0
> 
> ...


Sharp eyebrows and slim nose too


----------



## dogtown (Apr 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 40173
> 
> Mad because I have more forward growth than you. This is my normal clenched jaw position.



@NickGurr is trolling you hard tbh


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @NickGurr is trolling you hard tbh


I wish bro


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 13, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> we talkin 5'9 or 5'5?
> 
> https://www.celebheights.com/s/Cole-Sprouse-49437.html this motherfucker is one of the most JB lusted guys in the world and he's 5'10ish. 5'9 is honestly passable with god tier face


Damn he looks like shit. I think only ugly and/or overweight jbs will be into him


----------



## Alexanderr (May 11, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I will
> 
> View attachment 40013
> View attachment 40014
> ...


It’s over/10


----------



## Einon (May 11, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> NO ACNE


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (May 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> ive never seen a case of "boymaxxing". its cringy and very incelish. "boymaxxed people" are boymaxxed due to genetics, skin, hair, coloring etc.. has only a little to do with "looksmaxing"
> 
> as far as im concerned boymaxxing is one of biggest galactical copes of incelsphere



lol. Yeah you definitely need to have very good facial structure right off the bat. But if you have that and you fit the age and height mold, just pour all of your looksmaxing methods into god-tier skin, coloring and teeth. And don't train your body physique past that of a male model (mannequin-like, minimal muscle). Dress the same way the guys in these pictures do, etc.

For the record I agree that most can't pull it off. But perhaps there's a few guys here that fit the mold


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (May 11, 2019)

you are right boyo with the penis of a little boy i can boymaxx and slay pussy thank you


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (May 11, 2019)

Also wtf. Has this forum gotten way more traffic in the last month?


----------



## Esteban1997 (May 12, 2019)

U mirin?


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Man 5'10 1/2 isn't "5'10ish" and he's taller than 70% of men. That's my height and I ONLY ever get called tall in 1.5inch soles. NEVER get called short.


Yeah, 5'10 is a decent height outside of here. Inside here, everything under 8ft is manlet tier, and if you are below 6ft, killing yourself is faster


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 12, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I will
> 
> View attachment 40013
> View attachment 40014
> ...


You look pretty good ngl


----------



## AdamLanza (May 12, 2019)

interesting point but i dont think so. ofc noone can tell the exact height in pictures without comparisons or anything. however i dont think being taller "kills" a vibe. in reality, the taller a male is, the better. if you are boyish or look like a russian grizzley bear is depending on other factors.in reality, socially interacting with other humans, if you are short, you are trash, no matter what.


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (May 12, 2019)

@AdamLanza Agree to disagree. I think most of these guys are not too tall (aside from chico and a few others) and I thinnk if you were to make them all 6'5 it would completely change their appeal. I'm not saying it would hurt them exactly, but I just don't think it's necessary. 

And this is coming from someone who is convinced 6'5 is ideal height in general, but the definition of "ideal" changes pretty quick once you start going for specific niche


----------



## haircutcel (May 12, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> Been thinking about this. Here is a link of guys that JBs find attractive: https://weheartit.com/charlinedbs/c...-guys-like-really-hot?page=6&before=306393228
> 
> Most of these guys honestly don't look taller than 6 or 6'1. I would go as far as saying that for many of them, being taller than 6'4 would actually be overkill for the boyish vibe they have going and TAKE AWAY from their overall boyish charm and harmony (In before I get called for coping, my ideal height is still ~6'5, just making a point that there is another niche for guys 5'10 - 6'1 with pretty boy face to pursue that is less dominant but equally appealing to JBs).


if you're at acceptable to good/above average height and have good face, do you even need to boymaxx?


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (May 13, 2019)

haircutcel said:


> if you're at acceptable to good/above average height and have good face, do you even need to boymaxx?



Similar to the face, it all comes down to harmony. I can't exactly explain the nuances, its an untangible that you began to develop an eye for. But jon hamm, kind of _needs_ to be 6'2 to pull off this look and retain his appeal. Same with Jason Momoa at 6'4. Sure, even if you took away their status and fame and downgraded them both to 5'9 he wouldn't be totally fucked, but it's a big part of their look.

This just isn't the case with a lof these younger guys in the album. I think you could make them all 5'10 and they'd be completely fine for the most part. While being taller probably wouldn't hurt them, it's just not necessary for them to retain their appeal.


----------



## HorseFace (May 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> 
> NW 1 or 0
> 
> ...



NW 1 or 0

Thick hair

Brown hair

neutral-positive canthal tilt

Thick lips, upper lip slightly thicker or equal

Near 90 degree gonial angle (edit: more like 125 degree)


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (May 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Common themes:
> 
> NW 1 or 0
> 
> ...



Most boys at that age have thick NW1 or 0. Most people have neutral or positive canthal tilt. If anything, blond hair is overrepresented on this page. One of the first guys:





Even the first guy literally has blond-ish hair.


Literally the first picture I used to look at lip size has a larger lower lip.




Most of the guys have average sized lips, but you still might be right about thicker lips being attractive. 


Amazing how you say so much but so little is true. 


The main common theme is that the guys are famous: models and actors. The next is that they are white. Much less commonly they have defined/sharp jawlines.


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 13, 2019)

It all comes down to harmony. Being a pretty Boy is a combination of some really specific aspects. Very few people can be pretty boys, just like very few people can be 6'4 GigaChads.


----------



## Einon (May 13, 2019)

Heirio said:


>


He looks like me,but with worse lips and asian.


----------



## oldcell (May 13, 2019)

What about oldcell, 5"9 with thick beard? Am i JB magnet, ? How can i boymax?


----------



## actorsareuglymanlets (May 13, 2019)

oldcell said:


> What about oldcell, 5"9 with thick beard? Am i JB magnet, ? How can i boymax?


How old


----------



## oldcell (May 13, 2019)

actorsareuglymanlets said:


> How old


 37 ...can i ropemax already


----------



## Lorsss (May 13, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> Been thinking about this. Here is a link of guys that JBs find attractive: https://weheartit.com/charlinedbs/c...-guys-like-really-hot?page=6&before=306393228
> 
> Most of these guys honestly don't look taller than 6 or 6'1. I would go as far as saying that for many of them, being taller than 6'4 would actually be overkill for the boyish vibe they have going and TAKE AWAY from their overall boyish charm and harmony (In before I get called for coping, my ideal height is still ~6'5, just making a point that there is another niche for guys 5'10 - 6'1 with pretty boy face to pursue that is less dominant but equally appealing to JBs).


I will become gay if I continue watching attractive men


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 13, 2019)

Twinkmaxxing is legit.

Twink + big dick = one way ticket to slayersville. 

Literally all theory on height and frame goes out the window if youre a big dick twink.


----------

